# Wild Game cooked in the Microwave????



## Salmonsmoker (Jul 17, 2000)

We have one cook-book that is solely recipe's for cooking game, fish, & fowl in the microwave. My wife has used this book and proceedure with some excellent results - I posted a Salmon recipe in the Main Dish catagory which is excellent, and I must admit, I can not duplicate that one in a Ducth Oven. 

The Microwave has the quality of cooking food from the inside to the outside. Produces totally unique (and delightful) food product. It is also quick. The above mentioned Salmon Recipe takes 7 minutes cooking and 5 minutes standing time (a major endorsement from one who is dedicated to black iron cooking over an open fire).

If you are interested, we will explore more dishes prepared in the Micro.

Let me know.

ss


----------



## 7mm deerslayer (Oct 4, 2000)

I would love to hear about more dishes that can be prepared in the microwave. I live in a college dorm and love to fish and catch salmon and steelies along with killing a few animals, but the only way I can prepare them is in the microwave. I would be greatful to learn a few from ya guys.
Thanks
7mm


----------



## Salmonsmoker (Jul 17, 2000)

Making current

Salmonsmoker


----------



## Reeltime (May 13, 2002)

I have to admit, I have never tried it. However, I share some of my catch with my neighbor. She will take salmon and prepare it in the microwave w/ salsa on top, 6 or more minute depending on size, and loves it. I always thought it was a stange way to prepare fish until seeing your post. I might need to try it.


----------



## Salmonsmoker (Jul 17, 2000)

Last night my Wife baked a chicken (whole and stuffed) in our Micro - took about 20 minutes. Came out excellent.


----------



## Marcellus Bodi (Jun 17, 2001)

Hi SalmonSmoker,
Lets see the Salmon recipe in the Micowave.Yum Yum


----------



## Walligator (Mar 30, 2003)

I'd like to see some more microwave recipes. Anything that cuts the time and tastes good too, I'm all for it!


----------



## Salmonsmoker (Jul 17, 2000)

This one is titled Garlic Salmon and it is excellent.

Ingredients:

2 large salmon filets (or 4 small ones)
3 Tbsp butter
3 Tbsp Olive Oil
2 Tbsp Lemon juice
2 Tbsp garlic, minced
1 tsp fresh tarragon or 1/2 tsp dired tarragon
1/4 tsp greshly grated lemon peel
1/4 tsp cayenne pepper
1 Tbsp sesame seeds
lemon and lime wedges

Procedure:

In a small microproof bowl, melt butter (microwave on high for 1 minute). Combine remaining ingredents except sesame seeds, salmon filets, and lemon wedges.

Arrange salmon steaks in baking dish large enough to hold them in a single layer. Pour butter/lemon mixture over the filets. Cover with plastic wrap, making a tight seal. Microwave on high 5 to7 minutes (until fish turns bpaque.)

Remove from oven and cover with aluminum foil, shiny side down and let stand 5 minutes to finish cooking. Sprinkle with sesame seeds and garnish with lemon wedges before serving.

From Microwave Game & Fish Cookbook by Paula J Del Guidice (Stackpole Books)


----------

